# Which car is most reasonable price of the uber select cars?



## jbsan (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm looking for most cheaper Uber select class car, 
which car is most reasonable price of the uber select class cars?


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

What city are you in?


----------



## jbsan (Oct 17, 2015)

Tustin, Irvine, in CA


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd probably say BMW 3 series or a Volvo Xc60, because even at their base 32-33k (brand new) price they all come with leather interior. The other cars in the Select may start a little lower, but to get the leather interior you'll end up with a slightly higher price tag. Plus, a beemer's a beemer.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

What about the cheapest SUV so you could do XL as well? That's what I was thinking about but the way uber is going buying a vehicle like that may be pointless.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh wait, I think the CLA is also on the list and it's a sexy sexy new offering from MB. Check that out too, it starts at about 32k

Uber XL requires a third row seat (at least it's advertised as 6 people carrier and my XL has a 3rd row, so I don't know any better), on the cheaper SUVs that won't come until some of the higher end packages.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Lincoln mkx can do all platforms at least in Miami and we are pretty strict here.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, but it starts at 38k, that's 6k+ on top of the other ones, he asked for the cheapest  In that case you can get Jeep Cherokee and probably get it with 3rd row for less than 38k, not sure, but it starts at 29k.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Roman M said:


> Yeah, but it starts at 38k, that's 6k+ on top of the other ones, he asked for the cheapest  In that case you can get Jeep Cherokee and probably get it with 3rd row for less than 38k, not sure, but it starts at 29k.


You can get a 13' used mkx for less than 25k, who buys new for Uber?


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

limepro said:


> Lincoln mkx can do all platforms at least in Miami and we are pretty strict here.


Yeah that's true and is the smart way to go, only idiots like me buy new.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Too bad that the MKX with the third seat has absolutely no room for luggage unless they have a roof rack option. Hah!
MKZ hybrid used would be a really good option but is only a 4 pax car besides the driver of course. 
5 people going to the airport in the MKX would need a second car just for the luggage.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Buying new or close to new for Uber is unprofitable. I own a MB E350 and have owned a BMW 3 series. Do you have any idea what the maint cost is for those vehicles. Believe me it is very high. Did you do an analysis of cost per mile. American cars are cheaper to maintain and you don't need special tools to do some of the maint unlike german cars.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Buying new or close to new for Uber is unprofitable. I own a MB E350 and have owned a BMW 3 series. Do you have any idea what the maint cost is for those vehicles. Believe me it is very high. Did you do an analysis of cost per mile. American cars are cheaper to maintain and you don't need special tools to do some of the maint unlike german cars.


^^^
Even Volvos. 
The mechanical injectors on my old former Volvo (the CIS mechanical system) have the same Bosch part number as certain Mercedes with the same system and cost the same. 
In a lot of respects you just can't beat good old American iron for longevity, immediately available parts not necessarily from the dealer but from a parts store that's open on Sunday, like injectors, alternators and some other electrical / mechanical items... even touch-up paint. 
I love my CLA250.... that is, as long as it's under the extended warranty. Hah!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Any disposable car 2006-2010 with pleather and under $3000 put 75- 100,000 miles on it and repeat

Cheaper to buy another than to constantly maintain


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

I


Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Even Volvos.
> The mechanical injectors on my old former Volvo (the CIS mechanical system) have the same Bosch part number as certain Mercedes with the same system and cost the same.
> In a lot of respects you just can't beat good old American iron for longevity, immediately available parts not necessarily from the dealer but from a parts store that's open on Sunday, like injectors, alternators and some other electrical / mechanical items... even touch-up paint.
> I love my CLA250.... that is, as long as it's under the extended warranty. Hah!


I just bought a CLA250 and I'm absolutely in love!! I don't even want to think about the cost of a repair! But it's brand new so I shouldn't have to worry about that anytime soon. Have toy calculated your cost per mile?


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

Toyota Prius is very affordable car from uber.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

I run a new Acura RDX for select, decent milage and great uber car. Maybe a MDX if you want to run XL also but not worth it IMO. RDX low 30k's . I didnt buy this can just to do uber, it was an after thought.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

docswife said:


> I
> 
> I just bought a CLA250 and I'm absolutely in love!! I don't even want to think about the cost of a repair! But it's brand new so I shouldn't have to worry about that anytime soon. Have toy calculated your cost per mile?


^^^
I'm just waiting for the notoriously fragile Mercedes window regulators to give out. 
Not only that but Mercedes has this "ghost-like" flaw in the left rear window regulators. 
You can have a couple of year old Mercedes with low miles and when the left back window goes down, it's locked there by a broken or misaligned plastic gear in the door, requiring a panel removal and a replacement of the mechanism which of course.... comes with a riveted on motor. 
Every time I open the door to get in or out and see the window come down an inch to clear the weatherstripping, I think to myself.... "Here it comes". 
LOL! 
Over the years with various Mercedes, I've found that certain things are not mileage-dependent, like the above window regulators, fuel injectors, and various other expensive electrical items. 
It seems that as soon as the warranty is over, big things happen. 
I remember a new Volvo that I bought and kept it for about seven years, and when it was new I went into the dealer to tell them that the turbo wasn't supposed to be making that loud of a "turbo whine". 
The service manager said that "Some of them do that" and not to worry about it. 
As soon as the warranty expired I had the car in for a major service and that same service manager said that the turbo was ready to fail and should have it replaced as "preventative maintenance" for something like three grand.... yeah right. 
I told him that it was making less whine now than when he told me that it was "normal" when the car only had about 3,000 miles. 
He just gave me a blank stare.

Anyway, this little "entry level" Mercedes gets a LOT of looks. 
Best of luck with yours.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Is this 


Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I'm just waiting for the notoriously fragile Mercedes window regulators to give out.
> Not only that but Mercedes has this "ghost-like" flaw in the left rear window regulators.
> You can have a couple of year old Mercedes with low miles and when the left back window goes down, it's locked there by a broken or misaligned plastic gear in the door, requiring a panel removal and a replacement of the mechanism which of course.... comes with a riveted on motor.
> ...


Is this window issue covered under warranty?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

docswife said:


> Is this
> 
> Is this window issue covered under warranty?


^^^
If it happens during the warranty period, yes.


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

Ford Explorer


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

For my first six months driving Uber I used my personal car and drove SELECT: 2007 Mercedes C280. Even though it's small with an abusrdly small trunk, pax loved it. They see the Mercedes star and get into this pristine white car with tan leather and smile. I paid $9,100 for the car... it was perfect for SELECT. If you can be patient, you can pick up a 2010 C series Mercedes for between $15-$20,ooo. 

Eventually I decided not to continue using the Mercedes for Uber (except on rare occasions)... 
Instead, I bought a larger car (for $2,000) but can only use it to do X. 

I miss the daily SELECT rides I used to do... but I don't miss putting 1,000 miles a week on a car I plan to keep for a while.


----------

